# what species??



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

Here is the first one 1

Here is the second one 2

Can anyone tell me what these species are??


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

First pic looks like a rhom, i have read many of post where some rhoms have the humeril spot, for the second pic it is not a piranha, looks more along the lines of a false piranha such as a silver dollar or in that family possible a pacu.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 19, 2003)

they both look like Eigenmanni to me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Bcollins111900 Posted on May 15 2003, 03:07 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> First pic looks like a rhom, i have read many of post where some rhoms have the humeril spot, for the second pic it is not a piranha,


Both are piranas. The first photo has all the appeances of S. humeralis see here OPEFE S. humeralis. But more likely the mid adult S. eigenmanni.

The second fish w/o the humeral spot looks like an abbreviated juvenile S. eigenmanni or adult variotype of what is sometimes called S. serrulatus.

OPEFE S. eigenmanni


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

They are probably both eigenmani.

Many of these fish are currently being collected and exported.

I have just gotten a large group of these from 2-3" up to 5-6"

Seems the pics you have are very similar to what I just got in.

Did you get a locality they were collected at? A country at least. I would suspect Brazil, Rio Araguaia.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

interesting enough, the first pic is a sweet looking fish, sort of like a rhom caribe mix, but still sweet looking!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting looking fish. Never saw one like that beore. Now I know what an eigenmani looks like.

~Dj


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If Frank is not sure at all i am not sure...seems eigenmanni to me...whatever those are nice Ps!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Mr. Hannibal Posted on May 16 2003, 03:11 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If Frank is not sure at all i am not sure...seems eigenmanni to me...whatever those are nice Ps!


 Please don't take it as uncertainty on my part. The real problem is the number of species out there that have several scientific names attached to them. Plus we don't really know where those fish were collected. Ron suggested a river locality, he may be right or totally wrong, regardless, in each post pertaining to the 2 photos, S. eigenmanni appeared to be the most appropriate name for both those photos. So I agree with Ron in his view in narrowing it down and if you read what I wrote, it was in the same view.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Mr. Hannibal Posted on May 16 2003, 03:11 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > If Frank is not sure at all i am not sure...seems eigenmanni to me...whatever those are nice Ps!
> ...


Understood...i was just kidding but forgot the smilies!

BTW do you have more pics of hard to ID PS?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No additional pics. A few more species yet, but not worth making photos on since they will be placed soon.


----------

